# Foros Acerca del Foro Novedades, Sorteos, Concursos y Misceláneos  Por qué es importante construir una comunidad en las redes sociales

## Bruno Cillóniz

¿Alguna vez has notado cómo ciertas páginas de fans, grupos, tweeps, tableros de Pinterest o páginas de Google+*donde siempre parecen hablar de ellos? 
Estas páginas siempre parecen tener una gran cantidad de seguidores comentando, compartiendo, hablando entre sí, haciendo preguntas y haciendo publicaciónes de los éxitos. Mientras que en otras páginas, la energía se siente muerta, como un pueblo fantasma? 
La razón detrás de esto es porque algunos usuarios inherentemente saben cómo fomentar la comunidad en sus plataformas de medios sociales, mientras que otros no lo hacen. 
Así, se plantea las siguientes preguntas, lo que es una comunidad de medios sociales y por qué quiero uno? 
En primer lugar, vamos a empezar por la definición de una comunidad de medios sociales . Comunidad, en las redes sociales, se trata de mucho más que de recibir un montón de comentarios, gustos y acciones. Un alto volumen de comentarios NO indica una comunidad. Una comunidad va mucho más allá de volumen o números. 
Por ejemplo, muchas páginas de fans populares revista de negocios no son comunidades. Ciertamente, la revista tiene un gran número de lectores, lo que se traduce en una base de fans activa los medios sociales, pero esto no significa que sea una comunidad. Incluso con decenas a cientos de comentarios debajo de cada post, se carece de los ingredientes clave de una comunidad. 
Si lee a través de los comentarios en su página, te darás cuenta de que todos ellos son singulares. No hay seguidores reaccionando al comentario de otro seguidor, no una hay atractiva conversación en marcha, no hay preguntas que se hacen y no hay revelaciones profundas . Por lo tanto, no hay comunidad. 
Por el contrario, también me gusta visitar una página muy popular en facebook. Ellos también tienen un montón de fans y un montón de comentarios en relación con cada tema. Sin embargo, los comentarios aquí son diferentes. Los jugadores se trabarán directamente entre sí, respondiendo a los mensajes de los demás. Ellos hacen preguntas el uno del otro, los éxitos de las acciones animan unos a otros. Esto es una verdadera comunidad de medios sociales  
Así, una comunidad de medios sociales es el hecho de compartir una misión o propósito común. 
Cuando se construye una comunidad que está construyendo un sentido de pertenencia. Es un lugar donde sus miembros (ya sea formal o informal) saben que pueden llegar a conectar con la empresa y con los demás. A ellos les gusta conectar con los demás porque se sienten como un miembro de una tribu o familia. Ellos están haciendo nuevos amigos y se crea una mayor base de apoyo para sí mismos. 
¿Por qué usted quiere construir una comunidad en sus plataformas de medios sociales? Tal vez quiere construir un sentido de comunidad en sus plataformas de medios sociales, por tres razones. *En primer lugar.* Ciertamente, la construcción de una comunidad toma tiempo y esfuerzo. Pero, una vez que se establece no tiene que ser siempre la presencia en la comunidad, puede comenzar a delegar responsabilidades en otros miembros. Se puede crear un comité de bienvenida y un arrancador de conversación diaria.
Esto no significa que nunca estará allí. De hecho, como su comunidad crece, tendrá que mantener una mano firme, como una madre con un niño que está probando los límites. Lo mismo ocurrirá en su comunidad. Incluso puede significar eliminar comentarios o los mensajes privados. Sin embargo, al igual que un niño que ha probado los límites, en cuanto ven que eres fiel a tu palabra, sus “pruebas” se hacen menos frecuentes. Por otra parte, el resto de la comunidad comenzará a intervenir y cerrar cualquier persona que está rompiendo una regla del grupo. *En segundo lugar,* la comunidad de medios sociales crea mayores oportunidades para la conexión y el crecimiento. Los miembros que son separados de su comunidad se sentirán conectados a ti, y a muchos otros en el grupo. Esto es importante porque los miembros reconocen que se trataba de su comunidad que los unió. Ellos harán referencia y hablaran de ti cuando se junten. Esto los mantiene colectivamente en su esfera, trabajando con usted en la compra de sus productos.
Del mismo modo, los miembros experimentarán un crecimiento dentro de su comunidad debido a cosas para compartir y otros miembros que comparten. Una vez más, el medio ambiente que ha creado, el colectivo, tiene un impacto más fuerte. *En tercer lugar,* los clientes y los clientes anhelan más experiencias. Mediante la creación de una comunidad se está proporcionando una experiencia activa y fluida. Es una experiencia que pueden participar en una base diaria, o incluso con mayor frecuencia si así lo desean.
Esta oportunidad les permite sentirse más cerca de su misión o propósito. Se les llena de energía y le ayuda a avanzar hacia sus sueños. Su comunidad se convierte en una parte indispensable de su expansión de vida. 
¿Tu formas parte de una comunidad de medios sociales? ¿Qué le ofrecen? ¿Cómo te han influenciado? ¿Es esto algo que podría poner en práctica en su propio negocio?  *Fuente: http://redessocialesparatuempresa.us...4&e=ea311d05d0*Temas similares: Artículo: Gobierno invertirá más de S/. 100 millones este año para construir pequeños reservorios de agua La política y las redes sociales Artículo: El 59% de empresas peruanas aumentaron con éxito nuevos clientes a través de redes sociales El uso de las redes sociales impulsarían las exportaciones Comerciantes de La Parada visitarán redes de mercados mayoristas de España

----------

